# Snick



## doodle (Aug 6, 2008)

I know I haven't posted here much in awhile, but some of you know my bunnies and me, so I wanted to let you know....

Snick passed away in the wee hours of this morning. She had stopped eating, and I thought she had a gassy belly because I had given her kale, which was a new veggie for her. Of course, the vets were closed, and no ER vets around here treat rabbits, so I was treating her for gas and/or stasis. But she went downhill too fast and then started to stagger around and convulse, and she was gone. She was only 3 years old. 

Snick came to live with me a little over a year ago after my parents moved and didn't have a place to keep her. She was a little miss grump and bit me a lot at first, but after settling in, she became my sweetheart and loved to be petted and snuggled. She is also the one who got Muff & Tumble (my other two bunnies) to get along after I had spent 2 years trying to bond them. When Snick took over, they all 3 bonded like glue. They showed her what it is to run and play, and she popped some of the silliest-looking binkies you ever saw. 

Binky free, my sweet Snicky. I will miss you so much.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't know your bunnies, but Snick's story is wonderful. It really warmed my heart. I'm so glad she got to spend time with you, Muff, and Tumble. She learned that you can trust humans and how to be happy, and that is the greatest gift you can give a pet. I hope you all are doing ok. Binky free, Snick!
:rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 6, 2008)

Aww i'm so very sorry for your loss of Snick...

what a gorgeous black beauty she was

Rest in peace little one

~Cheryl


----------



## JimD (Aug 7, 2008)

i'm so sorry that this sad news brings you back to us 

...binky free Snick

ray::rainbow:

keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.

- Jim


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 7, 2008)

Kim, I'm so sorry you lost Snick. She was such a sweet, beatiful bunny and I'm glad she was able to receive lots of love from you. How are Muff and Tumble doing?

:rip:Snick


Edited to add: We miss you Kim!!!!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Aug 7, 2008)

I am so sad to be reading this. I am so sorry hun. Snicky was a gorgeous bun and I'm so glad she was able to live out her last year with you. 
Please keep us updated on how Muff and Tumble are doing!! 

and please, feel free to PM, email, myspace, whatever if you need to talk. 
:hug:


----------



## angieang21 (Aug 7, 2008)

:bigtears:Kim...I am so sorry to hear you loss Snick. She had a wonderful life while with you and I know she enjoyed the company of Muff & Tumble. She was a beautiful bunny.

(((hugs))))


----------



## doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, I do need to come around here more. I miss you too. Tara, I deleted my Myspace, but I'm on Facebook. 

Muff and Tumble seem to be doing fine. I'm sure they miss Snicky too, but I'm so glad they still have each other. 

It still feels surreal to me. When I go to the condo to let them out, I just can't believe Snicky isn't there to greet me with her big, round eyes and her flat little nose.


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 7, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost Snicky. WHat a gorgeous bunny. Binky free little one.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :bigtears:


Rest in the arms of the angels, Snick!

:angelandbunny:


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh so sad. She was such a pretty little bunn.ink iris:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh, Kim, I'm so sorry.

Cooper and his sister are together again at the bridge. 

:bigtears:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2008)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Oh, Kim, I'm so sorry.
> 
> Cooper and his sister are together again at the bridge.
> 
> :bigtears:


I thought that was who it was! I am so sorry. I remember falling this story.


----------



## Jenk (Aug 16, 2008)

:tears2: She was (and always will be) beautiful. You showed her patience and love, which she clearly needed in order to trust. 

Binky freely, sweet girl.

Jenk


----------

